# programm in plugin umwandeln



## noisebreath (11. Apr 2009)

Hi,

ich hab mal ein Programm in ein Plugin umgewandelt. Die einzigsten Sachen die ich gemacht habe, waren alle packages in das neue plugin-project zu packen. hab dann bei Extensions einen Extension Wizard namens "Hello, World" command contribution gesetzt.
dann hab ich ein RCP-Plugin gemacht. in den Run-Configurations habe ich dann alle plugins rausgenommen ausser mein rcp plugin und mein umgewandeltes plugin.
Bei meinem umgewandelten Plugin hab ich in den vom Ext. Wizard erzeugten SampleHandler bei execute dann meine Main class welche meine Gui startet gepackt und nun funktioniert es auch wunderbar. das einzigste was mich verwirrt ist: wofür ist die Activator class da? an der hab ich jetzt gar nichts verändert. hab ich etwas vergessen oder falsch gemacht?

lg
noise


----------



## foobar (11. Apr 2009)

Mit dem Ativator kannst du auf das Starten und Stoppen der Anwendung reagieren. Das ist aber optional, daher mußt du hier auch nichts verändern.


----------



## noisebreath (11. Apr 2009)

das heisst im grunde genommen hab ich alles richtig gemacht und mein programm ist fertig zu einem plugin umgewandelt?


----------



## foobar (11. Apr 2009)

Wann ist eine Software schon fertig? ;-)


----------

